# Audio / Video >  Y-7111 upgrade

## Ambed

Kuras mikrenes butu labak izmantot y7111 lm3886 tda7294 vai varbut kadas citas?

----------


## Ambed

Varbut tie kas parveidojusi var pateikt savas domas?

----------


## Mairis

Katrs, kurš ir pārveidojis, teiks citu variantu.
Pēc manām domām TDA7293, jo tajās var droši dot iekšā tos 40 voltus, kaut gan arī LM3886 tur to spriegumu pie 4 omu tumbām, tikai silst gan tā pavairāk.

----------


## Ambed

> Katrs, kurš ir pārveidojis, teiks citu variantu.
> Pēc manām domām TDA7293, jo tajās var droši dot iekšā tos 40 voltus, kaut gan arī LM3886 tur to spriegumu pie 4 omu tumbām, tikai silst gan tā pavairāk.


  bet tembru bloku un priekspastiprinataju var atstat to pasu?

----------


## Athlons

ja vesels, tad droši var atstāt, jo strādā tas korekti... 
cita runa, ja vēlies iegūt maksimāli labu skaņu no mikrenēm, tad vajadzīgs, kas labāks...

----------


## Didzis

Tembru bloks pastiprinatājam ir gana labs, bet ieejas komutatoru gan vajag "izravēt". Tas vispār nav vajadzīgs un ienes tikai kropļojumus. Izejas mikrenēm būtiskas nozīmes nav. Tā kā tā lielaku jaudu, kā dot tīkla trafs, nedabūsi.

----------


## Ambed

velos pajautat cik tad trafs dod ara tiesi uz gala pakapem(izlasiju visu forumu un skaidru atbildi neatradu,bija izteikti daudz dazadi varianti) un cik vadi no trafa ir atveleti gala pakapes barosanai.visu info varetu apskatities pats, bet amps atrodas laukos.un varbut ir kada web lapa,kur ir kaut kas aprakstits tiesi par si modela parveidi?lai nebutu jamoka juus  ::

----------


## Didzis

http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/blocks/rtu7111.htm
Radiopagājības lapā ir ļoti daudzu Latvijā ražoto aparatu apraksts un shēmas.

----------


## Mairis

> velos pajautat cik tad trafs dod ara tiesi uz gala pakapem(izlasiju visu forumu un skaidru atbildi neatradu,bija izteikti daudz dazadi varianti) un cik vadi no trafa ir atveleti gala pakapes barosanai.visu info varetu apskatities pats, bet amps atrodas laukos.un varbut ir kada web lapa,kur ir kaut kas aprakstits tiesi par si modela parveidi?lai nebutu jamoka juus


 Tīkla trafs ir 100W.
Kādi 35-40w uz katru izeju tiek.

----------


## Ambed

Paldies, tagad nebus jamokas ar shemas skaitlosanu.tomer es domaju nem tda7293 vai lm3886,jo ar lm3886 es vareshu ,,upgreidot,, savu y-101 ,ja tas neizdosies ar y-7111,jo prieksh y-101 neta var atrast jau gatavas pamacibas,tapec varbut kads vel izteiks savas domas,lai es varetu pienemt galejo lemumu kuru mikreni likt?

----------


## ansius

nu manuprāt LM3886 skan labāk. un kroplis mazāks, ja tīri jaudu gribi -> TDA lai gan abām mikrenēm lai tiešām labu skaņu dabūtu ārā ir jāliek vēl viens barošanas trafs

----------


## Ambed

Nu ta shodien nopirku 2x lm3886 kitu, latgalite cenas kapusas maksaja 14 ls.man ir jautajums vai ampa orginalo 2x 4700uF 50v vieta var likt 2x 10000uF kondikus?

----------


## Delfins

Papildus kondiķis netraucēs jebkuram ampam, galvenais lai tas ir kvalitatīvs.

----------


## ansius

tikai paraleeli uzliec 1uF kadu atrāku, plēves vai ko tamlīdzīgu, šuntam. jo lielie kondieri ir palēni.

----------


## Ambed

Paldies par padomu.lodejot plati man radas jautajums vai balta detala ar uzrakstu 47k63 ir 470nF kondikis?

----------


## arnis

khmm, a ko, tagad kondensatorus taa apziimee ? Bildi studijaa . Visdriizaak tas ir 47 kiloomu rezistors ( ja tur bez tevis noraadiitajiem galaa ir veel kaadi cipari ) ...bet ja tas ir taads mazs un balts, un burtinji rakstiiti uz augsheejaas malas, tad jau droshi vien buus kaads no kondinjiem. tb dazhkaart ir taadi atrodami, 470nF uz 63V

----------


## Ambed

Jaa tas ir rakstits uz augsejas malas un prieksa apzimejumam ir melns punks,lielaks par komatu,bet mazaks par nulli(ar pilditu vidu)

----------


## Ambed

Jaa tas ir rakstits uz augsejas malas un prieksa apzimejumam ir melns punks,lielaks par komatu,bet mazaks par nulli(ar pilditu vidu)

----------


## Ambed

Man radas velviens jautajums,ja es lieku lielakus kondikus,vai man ir jamaina diozu tilts?

----------


## arnis

Ambed, a tev kautkaada sajeega par to ko dari, maz ir ???? Nee, diozhu tilts nav jaamaina, lielaaka straava jau taapeec cauri nepluust.....
Un par to detalju ko tu tur prasiiji - labaak paarskati to sarkastu, k otu esi nopircis, un uz lapinjas izsviitro taas detaljas, kuras atradi peec nominaaliem...

----------


## Didzis

Diodes Tev izturēs i 50 000 mikrofaradus, ta kā mierīgi vari atstat vecās. Cita lieta, ka var ielikt vienkarši labakas diodes ar labakiem parametriem, bet vai to ir vērts darīt tik zemas klases pastiprinatājā, gan nezinu.

----------


## Ambed

Mikrenes jau ieliku un paklausijos,bet ir 1 problema skan klusi, tapec radas jautajums vai shim pastiprinatajam ir priekspastiprinatajs?un tagad varu dot atbildi citiem ,lm3886 nav iebuveta tumbu aizsardziba.

----------


## Delfins

Visticamāk priekšā ir kāds rezistors + pasīvais tembrabloks. neesmu shēmu skatījies.
Es piem pārtaisītu tembrabloku uz aktīvo, tā tu dabūtu pietiekami lielu "štromi" (resp. priekšpastiprinātājs). Sameklē kādu hi-fi shēmiņu.

LM-kām nav tumbu aizsardzības, bet liekas ka izejas aizsardzība bija. Tumbu aizsardzību vari pats uztaisīt paņemot vienkāršas shēmas no neta  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Uh, vēsture atkārtojas.  ::  
Palasies te:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1972&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Pastiprinātājs gan cits, bet "problēmas" tās pašas.   ::

----------


## Ambed

Gribeju paprasit vai taa tam jaabuut kad nomainiju barosanas kondikus uz lielakiem pastuzis daudz 
Leenaak sleedzas(nodziest indikacijas diodes) laukaa,un taa ka man veel nav tumbu aizsardziba kaapec troksni tumbas ir tikai izsledzot pastuzi?

----------


## Delfins

slēdzot ārā ar releju jāparslēdz no tumbām uz citu pretestību. lai pa kluso viss notiek.
as pats pie ieslēgšanas. papēti brig/bark shēmiņas  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

7111 tak ir shēmiņa ar releju, kas atslēdz skaļruņus. Ja tā tika izravēta, tad par ko brīnamies? Vispār 3886 mikrenei ir "MUTE" izvads, kuru pareizi izmantojot var atbrīvoties no trokšņiem pastiprinātāju ieslēdzot un izslēdzot. Skaļruņus no līdzstrāvas, pastiprinātājam sabojājoties, gan tas nepasargās.  ::  

Bet vispār iesaku veicot šādas pārbūves vispirms nomainīt tikai vienu gala pakāpi, lai var objektīvi salīdzināt kā skanēja oriģinālā un kā skan jaunā.
Ja viss izdarīts korekti, atšķirībai praktiski nevajadzētu būt.  ::

----------


## Ambed

Varbut kads var pateikt kur sakt meklet problemu ,ja gala pakapju barosana uz vienu kanalu starp + un - vadiem dod ara nevis 76v bet 38v ar otra kanala barosanu vis kartiba?

----------


## AndrisZ

Drošinātājus pārbaudīji? Pamēri kas pazudis attiecībā pret masu "+" vai "-".

----------


## Ambed

Paldies tik tiesam vaina bija drosinataja, to nomainu tagad ir 76v ,bet piesledzu mikreni un tai nodega (v-) kaja vadi bija pielikti pareizi un spriegums bija istais isais uz plates ari nebija,kas
Varetu tagad but par vainu(isti negribu likt klat otru mikreni,lai ta ari nenodeg)

----------


## Didzis

Nu kurš tad met uzreiz pie barošanas jebkuru shēmu  ::  . Merfija likumu jau neviens nav atcēlis un un tas saka- ja var kautko sajaukt, tad noteikti sajauksi un ja var kautkas nodegt, tad tas nodegs  ::  . Tak pieslēdz to stiprekli caur LATR(labratorijas autotransformatoru), drošinātāju vietā abos plecos ieslādz ampermetru(var jau vienā plecā arī) un tad griez virsū barošanu. Ja kas būs nepareizi, tad strāva baigi pieaugs un jāmeklē vaina, bet vismaz mikreni nenocepsi. Ir metodes ar kvēlspuldzi virknē  pastiprinātāja barošanai, bet pa taisno štepselēt stiprekli tīklā nav prāta darbs. Mērfijs to viem tik gaida  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

ai da beidz nervus čakarēt tak paņem to lūzni un izmet miskastē un nopērc normālu pastiprinātāju

----------


## Jon

Tak vienreiz viens kaut ko prātīgu pateica. Jābūt pārliecinātam mazohistam, lai sevi spīdzinātu ar šiem sovjetu/postsovjetu brīnumiem (izņēmums varētu būt vintage "Brig"). Būtu paskatījies sludinājumos un kaut vai lombardos - sakarā ar pēdējā laika psihozēm uz "daudzkanālu vājprātu", tirgū ir pietiekami daudz labu klasisku stereopastiprinātāju par labu cenu.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu nesaki viss Jon pēdējā laikā arī "daudzkanāu kastes"(A.K.A. Resīveri) daudzi tirgo.

----------


## Jon

Paskaties šo, piemēram:
http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/aud ... nSV0=.html
Lai arī tas modelis no lētās līnijas, tomēr visādā ziņā pārāks par visiem šiem U-101/7111 utml.
Četru kanālu gan tur nebūs, tikai izeju selektors uz diviem skaļruņu pāriem.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu loģiski kā jau Japāņu pastiprinātājs darba kvalitāti Japāņiem ar PSRS pat salīdzināt nevar. Vienīgi sonī nekad nav bijuši labākie skaņas aparatūrā  ::

----------


## Delfins

manā skatījumā U-101/7111 der tikai kaut kādā garāžā, kad vajag kaut ko klausīties uz parastā, bez kastes, skaļruņa kad kaut ko remontē vai meistaro  :: 
Širpotrebs sliktākajā izpildījumā.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Vot vot šitie masu ražošanas, tautas klases PSRS pastūži der tikai lai garažā būtu uz kā klausīties pašam garažā stāv Vef101 koka korpuss jau sāk pūt  ::

----------


## GTC

... nu ko, pa skaisto, cienījamie mega ūber profesori!   ::  
Ja jau offtops, tad jau, ... nenocietos! 
Ja jau nav jēgas ne ar ko čakarēties, ne ar veciem pastūžiem, ne ar ko citu (spriežu pēc vispārinātas tendences forumā), nu tad ko, taisam forumu priekš zaļajiem banāniem ciet un tādiem nezinīšiem kā es, un basta!
Lai tad vietējie pārgudrie te sēž un pārspriež savā starpā, kas un kam resnāks!   ::  
... eh, pat sāk neinteresanti palikt laiku tērēt, taujājot pēc padoma un varbūt arī pēc palīdzības!   ::  
Sorry, bet tādas nepatīkamas sajūtas pārņem, ienākot forumā, pat reizēm aizvainojošas!   ::  
Paldies Jums visiem, un priecīgus svētkus!

G.

----------


## Delfins

U101/7111 korpusi ir kakas, manuprāt tas korpus uz labākām iekšām nav cienīgs.
Cita lieta, ka tu nopērc smuku un labu metāla korpusu, ja vēl labā kondīcijā - tad jā.. vari iekšā i lampas bāzt i hi-fi shēmas.
Citādi tas pastūzis pēc miskastes izskatīsies.

----------


## ROBERTTT

GTC ko tu sastesojies neviens jau nesaka ka visi PSRS pastūži ir sū*i iet runa konkrēti par radiotehnikas pastiprinātājiem kuriem jau no rūpnīcas bija defekti es personīgi vnkārši nesaskatu jēgu kautkādā U7111 iegrūst vēl 20Ls nomainot galapakāpes, indikatorus u.t.t. ja par tādu naudu jau var nopirkt(kautvai Ebay.de) normālu to laiku ārzemju pastiprinātāju kuram darba kvalitāte, detaļu kvaitāte būs daudz augstāka par radiotehnikas brīnumiem turkāt ārzemnieks kalpos nesaīdzinoši ilgāk.

----------


## osscar

Nu nemaz tik lēti nevar ebay.de dabūt labus pastūžus + vēl lai šipo uz Lv. Kādu laiku meklēju kādu ala retro(80-tie), nu nekas prātīgs nebija un ja bija - tad minimālā summa bija kādi 150 ls.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Es nerunāj par 70to, 80to gadu vintage modeļiem ar alumīnija priekšējiem paneļiem u.t.t. bet gan par 90-to gadu modeļiem ar melnajām plastmasas priekšām nu kautvai http://cgi.ebay.de/Pioneer-A-447-Versta ... 240%3A1318

----------


## Pocis

Mja,mans ar nenocietās.
Ja runājam par naudu un pirkšanu,tad nopirkt var jebko,ja tik vien ir nauda,vēl labāk,ja ir daudz naudas  :: . Interesantāk ir pašam ko saķimerēt,ieguldot ne pārāk lielus līdzekļus (prieks pārņem,kad jūti,ka rokas ir taisnas un aug no īstās vietas  ::  ).
Ja runājam par radiotehnikas pastiprinātājiem,tad priekš sava laika ražojumiem,piem.,101-ais nemaz nav tik slikts. Savā laikā esmu uz 101 galiem  taisījis pastūžus diskotēkām,nedaudz pārbūvējot gala pakāpi ( dēļ paceltā sprieguma ) un slēdzot tiltā.Tiesa gan tas bija vienīgais,kas no viņiem tika izmantots.
U- 7111 man kalpo godīgi jau padsmit gadus,tiesa gan derētu nomainīt vienu poci.
  Daļai cilvēku tik izsmalcināta dzirde nemaz nav,tāpēc spriedelējumi par viena vai otra labskanīgumu ir vairāk subjektīvi.Interesants būtu tests,kurā pie vienādiem apstākļiem atskaņotu firmu un to pašu pelto U-7111 radiotehniku,nepasakot kas ir kas.Šķiet,rezultāti varētu būt visai interesanti.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

SVEIKI!
Runājot par Y7111, gribu uzzināt, no kurienes barot ventilatorus, kas dzesē radiatorus, jo tagad darbinu no USB (5 V), viņi ir divi. maziņi diezgan, es viņus lieku virs radiatoriem, taču gribu ielikt rindu zem vāka ar šiem te brīnumiem, http://gool.lv/goods/more-170972/a-51/, vai ar to pietiks.
Otrs jautājums, par aizsardzību.. Slēdzu klāt 4 8Ohm S-30 un pagriežot skaļāt, viņš clippē ārā. 
Pieliekot divas, nav tik traki,. kā panākt, lai aizsardzība nebūtu tik jūtīga?

----------


## osscar

Nu ko tu ņemies, tas pastūzis domāts 8 omiem. Nu atslēgsies aizsardzība, nodegs gaklinieks. meklē jaudīgāku pastūzi.

----------


## Jurkins

Alvas pikucis uz releja kājām. ::

----------


## Dovjatinsh

> Nu ko tu ņemies, tas pastūzis domāts 8 omiem. Nu atslēgsies aizsardzība, nodegs gaklinieks. meklē jaudīgāku pastūzi.


 Es domāju, ka man  ir 4as 8 Ohm Tumbas.
Nu nezinu vai tas būs līdzēts  :: 
Jo, skaļums ir tik liels, ka indikatorā šad tad iedegās sarkanais led's  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu un tad, ka Tev ir četras 8 omu tumbas. Da kaut vai astoņas 16 omu tumbas  :: . Kā pret sienu  :: . Tev tikko rakstīja, ka tas pastūzis ir paredzēts ASTOŅU OMU SLODZEI.

----------


## Janis

Katram gadijumam - Y7111-jam NAV 4x110W  , lai ko nerakstītu SS-a tirgotāji.  ::  Pietiek apskatīties uz viņa plāno korpusu un svaru. 35 w uz kanālu ar 8 omiem. Uz 4 omiem var klausīties, bet ne uz max skaļuma.  Tur ir tikai divi kanāli.

----------


## Isegrim

Šis princips, no kā jauneklis neatstājas, saucas - '_s gavna pļjonku sņjaķ_'. Velti cenšos iestāstīt, ka vēlamo rezultātu var panākt ar jutīgākiem skaļruņiem. Ja savas tupās kastītes ar 85 dB @ 1 W @ 1 m viņš aizstātu ar tādām, kam atbilstoši 89 dB, tas līdzinātos divreiz (!) jaudīgākam pastiprinātājam. Nesapratīšu vēlmi apskaņot ballītes ar guļamistabas skaļrunīšiem. 
Bet minētais pastiprinātājs nepārkarst pie dabīgas konvekcijas, ja to pareizi ekspluatē. Vēlams nelikt uz paklāja un komponentiem, kas siltumu izdala, neaizsegt augšējos caurumus (nelikt virsū CD atskaņotājus utml.), novietot tālāk no apkures elementiem. Situāciju uzlabo esošo _kāju_ paaugstināšana kaut vai par 10 mm. Ja ļoti gribas lietot ventilatorus, tos izvēlas divus ar mazu diametru (40 mm) un uzstāda apakšā zem dzesētāja ribām (uz radiatora garuma trešdaļām) tā, lai gaiss tiktu pūsts caur tām (ne garām). Vēl efektīgāka būtu turbīna, ko atrast un pielāgot grūtāk. Var paniekoties ar _heat pipe_ (tas augšā uzstādāms) no portatīvā kompjutera. Cits jauneklis veiksmīgi dzesējis pastiprinātāju uz palodzes pirmajā stāvā, iekams to nospēra.

----------

